
Show HN: Tableau2Slack – Sharing Data Visualizations to Slack with Python - bcrant
https://github.com/bcrant/Tableau2Slack
======
bcrant
As a data lover in a meme world, it can be challenging to command the
attention of peers with things like sales updates, forecasts, and projections.
I built Tableau2Slack to make data visualizations more easily accessible to
colleagues, by sharing updates directly to Slack.

Tableau2Slack is a Python 3.7 script that utilizes the Tableau Server Client
Python library to open a specific view on a Tableau Server (including a
Tableau Online server), downloads an image of that view to disk, triggers a
Slack Bot to post the image to a specific channel in a Slack workspace, then
removes the image from disk.

I break down how and why I built Tableau2Slack and provide instructions for
how you can implement it yourself in this Medium article:
[https://medium.com/@briancrant/sharing-data-
visualizations-t...](https://medium.com/@briancrant/sharing-data-
visualizations-to-slack-with-python-b6404eb5a535)

